# Breeding Boas



## carciady (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi I am new to breeding snakes and could do with some advice, I have a male pastel 9 foot and a 100% het albino khal strain female 8 foot, both in good condition, I have put them together but no signs of mating.


----------



## Lexx (Aug 9, 2009)

Step 1
Set up the habitats separately with bedding and accessories, and introduce each snake to his and her separate homes.
<LI itxtvisited="1">Step 2
Put a heating pad underneath each habitat, to provide a source of warmth for the snakes. The necessary temperature for inducing the mating cycle of a boa is about 85 degrees F.
<LI itxtvisited="1">Step 3
In the female boa's habitat, place the small heating rock in one of the warmer corners of the cage, to increase the temperature slightly in one part of the habitat. Make sure the rock is adequately wrapped in a fire retardant material and placed beneath at least an inch of bedding to prevent burns.
<LI itxtvisited="1">Step 4
Place the habitats side by side, so that one end of each habitat touches the other. This is so the snakes can be introduced to one another gradually, with glass separating them so they don't fight.
<LI itxtvisited="1">Step 5
Adjust the lamps to be about 2 feet above the habitats. The white light is to be used during the daytime hours, to give them "sunlight," and the black light is to be used at night to provide a moonlit effect as well as providing extra warmth.


----------

